

Microsoft Scraps Windows 8 Major Updates. Bets The Farm On Windows 9 - __david__
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/08/08/windows-8-updates/

======
pedalpete
I'm curious how many people are sticking with Windows 7 because of the UX
change in Windows 8? Has this really been the reason for lack of adoption? I
think the media are as responsible for the hysteria as the OS challenges
itself. I remember getting Vista, and was horribly annoyed by all the pop-ups,
turned those off, and everything was fine.

But in the publics eyes, the OS was a total flop, I think more due to word of
mouth than anything else. What's the general feeling on that?

